# Cutting firewood to length for offset firebox



## llbaker2 (Feb 14, 2019)

I have a Yoder Cheyenne offset smoker which has a relatively small firebox. Max stick length is about 11-12 inches unless placed diagonally. This presented a problem in that most cord wood is cut in 16 or 24 inch lengths, in this area (Missouri Ozarks). Came up with a firewood miter box that I use to relatively safe way to cut standard lengths down to fit my Yoder. I bought a face cord (1/3 cord, 16-20 inch sticks) and used miter box to cut sticks to 8-11 inch lengths. I stacked a pile of lengths into box and weighted stack with rope and concrete blocks to prevent movement of sticks while cutting. Box consisted of two towers with gap in between for bar of chainsaw. If sticks were longer I would first cut off excess sticking out end of miter box. Then I ran saw down gap between two towers.  This miter box allowed me to safely cut a stack of maybe 20 or so sticks all at once making quick work out of cutting sticks to approximate firebox length. Also picked up a little 7 hp electric splitter for $400 for further splitting shorter lengths. Seems to work great. Couldnt justify spending $1500+ on a real splitter. Gettin to old to do by hand.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like a perfect solution.
I half expected the stack to shift. But it looked like it held solid.
Probably the best solution, because Stove Wood is nominally 12", so it stacks into a 4 tier cord.
But your fix gives you 8" chunks for feeding.

Thanks for posting your video!


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Looks like a perfect solution.
> I half expected the stack to shift. But it looked like it held solid.
> Probably the best solution, because Stove Wood is nominally 12", so it stacks into a 4 tier cord.
> But your fix gives you 8" chunks for feeding.
> ...


As I stated above standard cut around here is 16 inches. Some cut to 18" or 24". A 4'x4'x16" stack is known as a face cord, rick or rack. Wood is generally sold by the cord, half cord or face cord around here. I cut 16" lengths in half and 24" into thirds.


----------



## weedeater (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like it works real well!  You saw is sharper than mine!

Weedeater


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice idea .


----------



## Preacher Man (Feb 14, 2019)

Good problem solving! I probably would've just used my chopsaw, but your build looks to make things much quicker.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 14, 2019)

I like it....especially the cable and cinder blocks to hold the wood in place.....


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2019)

llbaker2 said:


> As I stated above standard cut around here is 16 inches. Some cut to 18" or 24". A 4'x4'x16" stack is known as a face cord, rick or rack. Wood is generally sold by the cord, half cord or face cord around here. I cut 16" lengths in half and 24" into thirds.



I always sold a Standard Cord, 4' x 4' x 8', stacked tight enough that a squirrel could get through it, but not the cat chasing the squirrel.
When I was cutting and selling, I had a tandem axle trailer I set up with two 4' x 4' crusher screens in the middle, with 8' between. I'd fill between the screens with stacked wood, 3 tiers, and when I pulled in to somebodies place, they could see it was an Honest cord. U.S. Forestry showed 5200 pounds for a cord of our Valley (White) Oak.
Then when it was pitched into a pile they could stack it anyway they wanted.
I always hated making stove wood. Took too much time and effort. No matter what, it warms you 6 times, not twice.
1. You cut it. 2. You split it. 3. You load it. 4. You unload it. 5. You stack it. 6. You haul it in the house to burn it.
We won't count the ash.
Who ever made up that BS about it warming you twice never cut firewood. Twice would be carting it in the house, and sitting on their butts by the fire.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I always sold a Standard Cord, 4' x 4' x 8', stacked tight enough that a squirrel could get through it, but not the cat chasing the squirrel.
> When I was cutting and selling, I had a tandem axle trailer I set up with two 4' x 4' crusher screens in the middle, with 8' between. I'd fill between the screens with stacked wood, 3 tiers, and when I pulled in to somebodies place, they could see it was an Honest cord. U.S. Forestry showed 5200 pounds for a cord of our Valley (White) Oak.
> Then when it was pitched into a pile they could stack it anyway they wanted.
> I always hated making stove wood. Took too much time and effort. No matter what, it warms you 6 times, not twice.
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly!  As someone who has split a lot of firewood I can say it's always a good workout.  I've started burning coal nowadays so I'm getting my workouts carrying the buckets in and the ashes out


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!  As someone who has split a lot of firewood I can say it's always a good workout.  I've started burning coal nowadays so I'm getting my workouts carrying the buckets in and the ashes out



Make sure your firebrick is good.
You don't wanna burn holes in your stove.


----------



## mowin (Feb 19, 2019)

That old homelite brings back memories.  Cut a crap load of firewood with those.


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bought that ol' saw over 30 yrs ago and it was old then. Not sure of model year but best I can tell so far it a '71 or close to that. Didn't use it for over 15 years. Dug it out, tried to start it up. Turned over kinda hard so sprayed a little fogging oil in cylinder and let it sit for a couple days, cleaned it up, put some gas in it and fired up after about 10 tugs on the cord. Runs great.

WOULD LIKE TO DELETE this post but cant find a "Delete" button.


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 19, 2019)

mowin said:


> That old homelite brings back memories.  Cut a crap load of firewood with those.



NewBought that ol' saw over 30 yrs ago and it was old then. Not sure of model year but best I can tell so far it a '71 or close to that. Didn't use it for over 15 years. Dug it out, tried to start it up. Turned over kinda hard so sprayed a little fogging oil in cylinder and let it sit for a couple days, cleaned it up, put some gas in it and fired up after about 10 tugs on the cord. Runs great.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 19, 2019)

Love it!!!


----------

